# help re castrating shetland lambs



## fiberfaerie (Apr 14, 2008)

I am building a mostly fiber flock, last year I banded one lamb,( waited almost 6 weeks for 2nd one to come down, could reach up and feel it but slipped back up when I banded him.) He grew horns, but so far is docile (so is his dad)
I would like to band my 3 boys from this year, and use them as companions for ewe lambs and any ewes I do not want to breed . I understand I can band scrotum with or without testicles present, and sheep will be sterile, but have secondary sex characteristics,.
I want to know, if they have horns, if they are going to fight like rams, and also, is it unusual for shetlands to be slow developing, or is this part of the breed (had sheep and goats for years, never had an issue with this)
what age do you band? (shetlands specifically) I hate to wait later because of pain issues, they are black and parents have gorgeous wool, so they are keepers. Will switch ram soon anyway so if this is a defect in ram I shall get rid of it.
Thanks 

Glenda


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 3, 2013)

The lambs will get horns regardless of whether they are castrated or not. If castrated really early, the horns might not get as full as an intact ram. 

I would recommend getting both testicles in the band. If you leave one or both behind, the ram might be sterile (no guarantees though), but he will still have all the ram hormones and will act "ram-y". 

You can band as soon as both testicles are present. 

How old are your ram lambs? Unless they are polled, you should be able to see horns already. My ram lamb (5 girls and only one boy this year) had very distinct horn buds when he was born.

Shetlands are a breed that is slower to mature, but the rams are ready to breed as lambs same as any other breed.


----------



## fiberfaerie (Apr 14, 2008)

until testicles are both down, and humanely band?, yes their horns are growing well, they are almost 4 weeks, and, my little  ewe lamb has good horn buds!, I turned her over yesterday thinking she was a ram lamb! horns are not so much the issue as the ramminess, I really need a companion for this years only ewe lamb, and do not want them fighting over her. thank you for your expertise, I really appreciate it.
Glenda


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 3, 2013)

Unless you have a genetic issue going one, the ram lambs should have both testicles down shortly after birth. As long as you can fit his stuff through the band, you should OK banding. If you are planning to use him as a companion for ewes then you will definitely want to make sure that you got both testicles.

Neat that you have a horned ewe lamb! Does her mother have horns? I only have horns on my ram, but one of my yearling ewes has nice scurs.


----------



## fiberfaerie (Apr 14, 2008)

that is what I am used to as well, usually band once it is clear lamb is strong and doing well, a week or thereabouts, I will check the other two tonight. Interesting you raise BL as well . I have a bfl/bl ewe and am getting a purebred BL this spring when he is weaned. have you used a bl ram on shetlands? I do eventually want to eat lamb, but the shetlands are so small!
Glenda (I am also a sucker for longwools and high luster :spinsmiley:


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 3, 2013)

I've never used a BL on a Shetland. I would worry about the size difference. I know someone who bred a Friesian to her Shetlands and she had a lot of trouble. Not saying it would be a problem with a BL, but I don't think I would risk it.

We love our BLs! We started out with them 13 years ago and have never regretted it. The Shetlands are a more recent addition, this was only our 2nd lambing with them. They are a lot of fun. So different from the BLs.


----------



## hastyreply (Nov 10, 2012)

The missbanded lamb will be fertile. Maybe not fertile enough to breed a flock but if you have them in with ewes, some will get bred. 

I had one this year that I had to wait past the usual week (I think it was over 2 weeks) to band. He had one that kept popping up above the band. I banded him 4 or 5 times and had to cut the band off. You need to check after you band and feel for them. If one isn't there, then cut the band with a knife. Granted all this is easier on smaller lambs. Have someone hold the lamb sort of dangling by the front legs. Gravity will help a bit to get them to hang down.. Also doing on a hot day will help too.

I'd get rid of the yearling that has the one testicle. You have a ram with the fertility of the ram.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

If you don't get both jewels in the band they can potentially breed your ewes.
I'm not sure how you got info that led you to believe that if you left a testicle that they couldn't produce offspring.
Horns mean nothing...not a consideration when discerning male from female, nor potency etc....
I don't mean to sound harsh..but it seems that you have been very misinformed.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

What some sheep breeders do when banding problem boys is to use a string with a slip knot to make sure both testicles stay in the sac while the band is put on. Then the string is carefully removed. To remove an errant band, a side cutter or diagonal cutter is safer than a knife. We keep one with the tag and band applicators.

Short sacking (deliberately banding with both balls up) is asking for trouble and it WILL catch up to you or a buyer. He may be sterile and still rammy, or fertile enough to get the job done.

In some breeds, both males and females can be horned. In others, it's usually the males.

I love lambing time, especially when it's over.

Peg


----------



## fiberfaerie (Apr 14, 2008)

http://www.sciquest.org.nz/node/39993 while ir is possible he could be fertile, it is highly unlikely, these sheep are primarily fiber pets, I do not deliberatly short scrotum them, but seem to have a trait in my ram (or ewes) that is giving me males with undescended testicle, I was mainly wondering if slow/late descent was a Shetland thing. Time for a new ram.
thanks for all your replies
Glenda


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Many of the Heritage breeds, can suck those things up when needed.

All the Brecknock Hill cheviots, Jacobs, soay, BWM's had to be milked down... and it was a two person job. 
One to hold the lamb, the other to make sure both were down in the band. 
I didn't band until they were two weeks old, because they were very small lambs.

Even my Favorite Brecknock Hill Ram... always a mellow guy... could suck those things up, even as an adult. During Shearing or hoof trimming. 
Now my Dad's Suffolks dropped and stayed dropped. But they were a big commercial breed of sheep.


----------



## fiberfaerie (Apr 14, 2008)

I like the idea of tieing the little buggars in , once you get em down, I am unfortunately doing this by myself, the one I misbanded last year slipped up after I had the elastrator in place, I would rather have it up than squished even for a minute, the pain would be unimaginable (esp as i am female)
Glenda


----------



## fiberfaerie (Apr 14, 2008)

The string trick worked like a charm, little beggers were popping those puppies up and down like yo yo's, slip knot kept em where I needed them, thanks everyone for your awesome input.
Glenda


----------

